# Arraylist ausgeben



## blocky23 (25. Mai 2006)

Wie kann ich meine Arralist Zeile für Zeile in eine Datei schreiben?

Nehme Data~, Buffered~ und FileOutStream, er erstellt auch die Datei, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich mit dem Iterator schaffe den Inhalt auszugeben, da ich kein outwritemethode für objekte gefunde habe? Kann man einzelne Zeilen einem String zuordnen und dann mit out.writchar ausgeben? Würde mich über Hilfe freuen. Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;

/**
 * @author Tom
 * 
 */
public class OutputListToFile {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        List<String> strings = new ArrayList<String>();
        strings.add("ABC");
        strings.add("DEF");
        strings.add("GHI");
        strings.add("JKL");

        outputListToFile(strings, new File("c:/list.txt"));
    }

    /**
     * @param strings
     * @param file
     */
    private static void outputListToFile(List list, File file) {
        try {
            PrintWriter printWriter = new PrintWriter(new FileWriter(file));
            for (Object o : list) {
                printWriter.println(o);
            }
            printWriter.close();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## blocky23 (25. Mai 2006)

Danke Tom, sehr prompte Beantwortung, danke.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Mai 2006)

Hier die Java 1.4 Variante von Thomas Code 


```
private static void outputListToFile(List list, File file) {
        try {
            PrintWriter printWriter = new PrintWriter(new FileWriter(file));
            Iterator iter = list.iterator();
            while(iter.hasNext() ) {
                Object o = iter.next();
                printWriter.println(o);
            }
            printWriter.close();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
 }
```


----------



## blocky23 (25. Mai 2006)

Wow hier werden Problem schon gelöst noch bevor ich sie selber bemerke.

Wollte gerade Fragen ob Toms Variante für ne aktuellere Variante ist, weil ich bei 1.5 Fehlermeldungen bekomme. Also doch über Iterator, lag ich gar nicht so daneben. "freu"

Danke Christian.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Mai 2006)

blocky23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wow hier werden Problem schon gelöst noch bevor ich sie selber bemerke.
> 
> Wollte gerade Fragen ob Toms Variante für ne aktuellere Variante ist, weil ich bei 1.5 Fehlermeldungen bekomme. Also doch über Iterator, lag ich gar nicht so daneben. "freu"
> 
> Danke Christian.



Hier muss mann schnell entworten sonst lässt einen thomas keine Threads mehr übrig wo mann antworten kann ;-]


----------

